# New surefire Knife!



## benchmade_boy (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi all,

i thought i would be the first (i think) to tell you that Surefire has a new knife called the ECHO. it is a sheath blade, the sheath color is desert tan in kydex. the steel is CPM 3V, i have never heard of that before. the over all length is 8.75in. the blade length is 4.25in. and finally the handles are made of Black Micarta. you can see the new knife at www.tadgear.com

enjoy the new knife!


----------



## CLHC (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice looking fixed edged tool from SureFire I see. I've got a couple of MT's Currahee plain edge in Desert and Jungle Camo constructed of D2 that's similar in class. Hmmm. . .

Enjoy!


----------



## Elton (Mar 10, 2007)

lol after searching for 5mins i thought i would post a link http://www.tadgear.com/edged tools/echo.htm


----------



## jds009 (Mar 10, 2007)

That looks nice, i like it, dang...its more expensive than a A2...


----------



## 65535 (Mar 10, 2007)

I personally think the delta folder is nicer, but it's a SF product so it's probably pretty good. Kind of an akward size.


----------



## LawLight (Mar 10, 2007)

Bench:

Thanks for the info! 

LawLight

:goodjob:


----------



## ErickThakrar (Mar 10, 2007)

This one is kinda brain dead. The tan sheath is an obvious attempt at marketing to active duty soldiers, but they screw it up with the black handle. Hell, fracking GERBER got that one right, so why can't Surefire? Pfft.


----------



## batman (Mar 10, 2007)

would this knife be up to a 2 hour dive in cold sea water on a routine basis? Would it damage the blade to use it against stainless steel?


----------



## ErickThakrar (Mar 11, 2007)

Considering that 3V is not a stainless steel I'd say no. And ANY blade will be damaged if you use it against stainless steel.


----------



## goldenlight (Mar 11, 2007)

Way overpriced. Surefire is banking on their name recognition. It's nothing special, not at that price!!!

You can do better with other, well known knife brands....


----------



## thesurefire (Mar 11, 2007)

goldenlight said:


> Way overpriced. Surefire is banking on their name recognition. It's nothing special, not at that price!!!
> 
> You can do better with other, well known knife brands....



Yep, I’ve never been impressed with surefire’s knife offerings. Surefire needs to stick to flashlights, or hire someone who knows what they are doing with knifes. 

Its the wrong size for just about anything (to small for a large utility blade, to big for a fixed everyday carry), half straight edge and half serrated, which I dislike because its the best of neither worlds, and has a odd colored sheath for a plain color knife.

In its defense it looks kinda cool, and uses a good steel. I might buy this knife if it was 100 dollars rather then 300, but if I'm paying 300 clams for something, it better be something I can, and want to, use.


----------



## iamerror (Mar 11, 2007)

I don't see why Surefire would want to make knives. They are probably not bad knives, but it just doesn't seem right.


----------



## 65535 (Mar 11, 2007)

Heck they may start making guns, flashlights are mildly hard to produce, knives can be made pretty fast in a large shop. It's not too surprising SF would throw out a few knifes.


----------



## ghostrider (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm guessing that Steve Ryan designed this knife as he did the other Surefire offerings. I've handled the Delta and it is a very good knife. Surefire's knives may be expensive but, they are only a fraction of what an actual Ryan knife would cost. I do understand that they are also NOT a Ryan knife, but they should be a less inhibitive alternative.

Still, for the price of a Delta I could get a couple Emersons. But then I could say the same about a Strider. To each his own.


----------



## M I K (Mar 12, 2007)

I may be going out on a limb here, but I picture SureFire making knives like I picture Harley-Davidson making spark plugs and motor oil. jmho


----------



## Danbo (Mar 12, 2007)

Looks like a pretty cool knife to me. They sure picked a great steel for it, IMHO. CPM3V is one of the best steels, IMO. A couple of things I am not keen on though. The price is too much, and the chisel grind. If they only ground one side of the blade, I'm not buying one at any price.


----------



## lukus (Mar 12, 2007)

Danbo already pointed it out, but my biggest gripe is the chisel grind. I HATE chisel grinds. Chisel grinds are kind of left or right handed and make it a booger to use with the other. And to get straight cuts through anything, you have to angle the blade out of alignment with the cut. Not intuitive at all.


----------



## jlowe2 (Mar 12, 2007)

i don't care for the chisel grind either. i think most of the surefire knives are in numbered groups which accounts for why they ask so much for them. i have one of the Alpha folders, and it's a very good knife,but i didn't pay 300 for it.


----------



## CLHC (Mar 12, 2007)

As what fellow member *ghostrider* mentioned regarding these SureFire knives being designed (SpearHeaded) by Steve Ryan. CRKT's collaboration produced the Ryan Model Seven Black 6813K. That can't be too seriously bad.

In addition to knives that SureFire is producing, as ya'll knows, they're producing suppressors and rails for weapons. . .I don't think these are "hokey" pieces of accessories. That'll be un-SureFire like. :huh:


----------



## thesurefire (Mar 12, 2007)

CHC said:


> That can't be too seriously bad.



I'm not trying to say it isn't a good product compared to 50 dollar knifes, I'm just saying for the price I expect much more.


----------



## EVAN_TAD (Mar 12, 2007)

It's actually flat ground on both sides with the right side sharpened.


----------



## Danbo (Mar 12, 2007)

EVAN_TAD said:


> It's actually flat ground on both sides with the right side sharpened.



This is a good thing. Thanks, Evan.


----------



## jds009 (Mar 12, 2007)

EVAN_TAD said:


> It's actually flat ground on both sides with the right side sharpened.



I dont get it...can someone please exlain?


----------



## GarageBoy (Mar 13, 2007)

It's a chisel edge v grind. Think regular knife edge, only one side has a secondary bevel, while the other doesnt


----------



## stoven (Mar 13, 2007)

Who manufactures Surefire's knives for them? I can't imagine them manufacturing them in house.

At least they got the serration on the right side (at least for right handed people). Most knives have the serration on the mark side just because that's how they are displayed in the knife case.


----------



## greenstuffs (Mar 14, 2007)

CPM3V Steel good choice to use it as a sharpened pry bar not a good cutter but never worth $300, too much money for too little knife. For that price i would much rather go with CRK Aviator, BUSSE, or even a Strider.
Surefire do make nice flashlights but their knife line are nothing spectacular. You can find very similar products for much less. Microtech "good" brand until lately has their MT Currahee for $200 range and better steel D2 at least D2 is considered a almost SS steel. 
Surefire should stick to the flashlights as much as i'm a Surefire lover i dislike their knives.


----------



## fnmag (Mar 14, 2007)

Completely unimpressed


----------



## GarageBoy (Mar 15, 2007)

CPM3V holds an edge well as well as being tough, IIRC


----------



## Pydpiper (Mar 15, 2007)

Those guys at T.A.D. can make anything look good, it's amazing what some paracord can do to a photo.
I like the knife, it would be just about the right size for a decent hunting knife. I could think of many other ways to blow $300 though.


----------



## Christoefor (Mar 15, 2007)

Elton thanks for the link. Tadgear has a bad web site! Bad as in not good that is.


----------



## Danbo (Mar 15, 2007)

TAD Gear has a bad website; as in it's bad for my wallet everytime I go there!


----------



## EVAN_TAD (Mar 15, 2007)

http://www.tadgear.com/edged tools/images for pages/sf-echo-tn.jpg
Here's a picture of the other side.

Christoefor, can you explain?


----------

